# How to build a simple boost pedal?



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I was going to build a fuzz face pedal once, but never finished it so I just took all the parts and put them away. Now I am thinking I could use a simple boost pedal. Just one know to turn up the volume and a switch to turn it off and on. Is it possible to do this with just a few parts? I dont want a complicated circuit. I want something super simple. Thanks!


----------



## elcabong (Mar 6, 2006)

Something like the Rangemaster could be what your looking for. It is rather simple, just one transistor and a few other parts and it has a good reputation as a booster.

I have most of the parts to build one, I still need to find a good Ge transistor for it.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Rangemaster is not a transparent boost, brings out the upper mids and highs. Has a unique sound but I found it kind of likes humbuckers over single coils. There are lots of Jfet style boosts out there that are simple and fairly transparent. Check out general guitar gadgets and the diy forums for some circuit ideas.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

The simplest method would only use a resistor, a switch and two jacks.

The normal state would have the resistor in line, attenuating the signal from your guitar, and stepping on the switch would remove the resistor from the circuit giving you full power.

You could however, just use the volume controll on your guitar and get the same effect. It's not a boost, but it is the simplest method of getting a switch between two volume levels.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I've built a couple of copies of the LPB-1 and they work great. Simple circuit, easy to do on just a perf or breadboard. Very transparent and has up to 30db of boost. You can find the plans/schematics for this just by doing a google search for them.


----------

